# Should you be showing by 8 weeks?



## Angel2Fire

At 5 weeks I had a bit of a bump but it looked like bloat... but now its actually starting to look like a bump!! Its really round at the front. Is that normal?


----------



## Jemma_x

i dont think you get a bump until alot later on i think it probably is just bloat but you never know it could be a bump


----------



## Angel2Fire

I think it is still bloat cus on the scan the baby is tinyyy! 

I've constantly been being told its impossible to be showing by 8 weeks... then I show people my belly and they go quiet lol.

But looking at some of the photo's on the bump thread its definetly not as round as some people's bumps so hopefully it will settle down soon :)


----------



## princessellie

ur womb doesnt rise above ur pubic bone till 12 weeks so no its not the baby

i had a bigger belly in the first few weeks than i do now haha

i think its prob water weight and just bloat unfortunately

xxx


----------



## Arcanegirl

You might get bloating and/or swelling around that area so any bump before 12 weeks is more than likely to do with that.


----------



## HatterasSarah

Is this your first? With my son, I didnt even start showing till like 25 weeks...I just looked fat haha. 

I know with your second baby, you start showing much earlier

It's probably just bloat!


----------



## Soon2be3

I wouldnt worry, EVEN if by the slightest chance its a bump, you'll even out. although baby is small your uterus is HUGE by now. I was always told by my doctor your body type depends on how fast you grow if you even grow at all. With Carlee I was only 32 inches around At 9 months but with the twins IM huge and already 28 inches around


----------



## Janisdkh

I Showed early with all. I mean a week after my + test I started to show. Don't forget we gotta calculate the size of the uterus an not just the baby. The "bloat" , water retension, bowl distension, organs being pushed upwards, food etc.. I call it baby bump because well if you werent pregnant it wouldnt really happen. Hugs


----------



## LongRoadAhead

Before your 12 weeks its just bloat as uterus and baby are behind ur pelvic bone so it wont be a bump yet no matter how round it is. when i was 9 weeks it looked liked i was about 5 months pregnant!
X


----------



## 2ndtimemum

I look about 5 months pregnant and i'm only 8 weeks - must be water retention but people will guess im pregnant soon if it doesn't go down!


----------



## sarahchops86

i looked about 6 months gone from when i was 6 weeks!! had a taxi driver ask when i was due and everything! over the past few days it has gone down ALOT which feels soooo much better. mine was round and defined looking so much so that when i had my scan the midwife had a good look to check there wasnt another hiding!


----------



## sjminimac

I'm 'showing' - I agree with Janisdkh - it's because if the baby even if it's not full of baby, wouldn't be there if it wasn't for LO so bump it is.


----------



## tickledpink3

From your avatar it looks like this will be your second child. If so, then you could very well be showing early.


----------



## NG09

I feel like my bump has gone down, was def just bloat up until about last week i'd say. It is startin to come back only feels much harder this time


----------



## Justagirlxx

I'm 10 weeks, was tiny before I got pregnant and definitely have a small bump, it is HARD so I don't think its water retention or fat. So its definitely possible! (my 1st)


----------



## MiissMuffet

nope u won't have a "baby" bump at 8 weeks. Just bloat


----------



## CameraGirl

If you have been pregnant before you probably will start showing alot earlier than first timers and you probably will get bigger alot faster!. I would say if it feels firm and round it is the baby it definitely is possible !.


----------



## MiissMuffet

CameraGirl said:


> If you have been pregnant before you probably will start showing alot earlier than first timers and you probably will get bigger alot faster!. I would say* if it feels firm and round it is the baby* it definitely is possible !.

baby is like the size of a bean at 8 weeks hun....


----------



## Kaitybug

From what I have been reading in my "What to Expect" book, everyone is different. Since your uterus is larger, it might be making your clothes tighter. So, I'm not really sure if that would be called "showing," but I guess it is, just not maybe the big round belly that you get later. It also said that MOST women don't start showing until their second trimester, but maybe you are one of the ones showing early. It's possible because it's not really the baby that shows, you know? So it doesn't really matter that it's tiny, your uterus could be bigger. Check out the "bumps" page. There are a few pics at like 10 weeks that look pretty big! Good luck!


----------



## CameraGirl

Sorry MiisMuffet!, I didn't mean the actual baby making the bump I meant the bodily changes occurring from giving birth before (so pregnancy bump but not because of the actual baby). I was just telling someone else the baby couldn't be felt because it was peanut sized! Doh!. Can I blame that on being pregnant?


----------



## MiissMuffet

oh haha u mean the uterus? that makes sense... preggie brain haha x


----------



## dizzy65

you never no it could be bump :) i think i got bump and im just about 9 weeks pregnant but its probably just bloat


----------

